# Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2018)

*Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

Folgende Situation:
Wir bekommen morgen unseren Glasfaserhausanschluss (Provider: Deutsche Glasfaser) installiert, genauer im Keller. In diesem käme der HÜP (Hausübergabepunkt) und der NT (Network Terminator), im Wohnzimmer exakt eine Etage drüber der Router. Normalerweise müssten NT und Router via LAN-Kabel verbunden werden (und der NT direkt neben dem Router platziert werden), was eine Bohrung durch den Boden zwischen Erdgeschoss und Keller erforderlich machen würde, denn eine Strippe muss ja dort hinführen (HÜP zu NT per Glasfaser). Doch ich wollte diese Bohrung vermeiden, und so kam mir die Idee einfach DLAN-Adapter dafür einzusetzen. Weiterleitung des Internetsignals durch den häuslichen Stromkreis (= eigenes Haus), wäre eigentlich die ideale Lösung.

Nun habe ich vor ein Paar Tagen das devolo 550+ WiFi Starter Kit bestellt und erhalten, und beim Blick in die Anleitung musste ich feststellen: Dort wäre eine Verbindung zwischen DLAN-Sender-Adapter und Router vonnöten. Tolle Wurst. Jetzt habe ich ein neues Problem. Ich dachte ich könnte das Signal vom NT im Keller zum Router im Wohnzimmer via DLAN einfach "durchschleifen" lassen, aber das scheint wohl nicht umsetzbar... Korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liegen sollte.

Nun könnte ich es nochmal GANZ anders machen:

Ich richte den Router zusätzlich im Keller ein, dann wäre das zuvor genannte Problem von der Welt. ABER: Dann hätte ich keine Möglichkeit das Haustelefon zu benutzen, denn dieses muss ja ebenfalls mit dem Router verbunden werden. Wie aber wenn sich beide nicht auf derselben Ebene befinden? Ich könnte ja eine Bohrung durch den Boden und das Telefonkabel... Gnaaaahh!!! Dann wäre ich ja wieder genau dort wo ich angefangen habe... 

Hier meine folgende(n) Frage(n):
Wie könnte ich den oben beschrieben Fall am besten lösen? Oder wie stelle ich es an dass das Telefon nutzbar ist wenn der Router neben der Glasfaser-Hardware im Keller bleibt?

Ich weiss mir da gerade nicht zuhelfen... Falls alle Stricke reissen werde ich wohl um die ungewünschte Bohrung nicht herumkommen, zuvor möchte ich aber alle Alternativen ausloten die sich anbieten bzw. die euch einfallen würden.


----------



## Matusalem (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

1. Idee: Falls vom Keller zum Wohnzimmer noch ein altes 4 adriges Telefonkabel liegt, dann könntest Du versuchen dieses für eine 100Mbit/s LAN zu verwenden. Es ist nicht dafür gedacht, funktioniert aber bei kürzeren Distanzen (paar 10m) öfters als man denkt. Man sollte noch ein, zwei Dinge beachten doch das kann ich erklären falls die Idee überhaupt von Interesse ist.

2. Idee: Du richtest den Router im Keller ein und verteilst die Daten per dLAN, WLAN im Haus. Beachte aber das es mit dLAN und WLAN oft zu Problemen kommt, welche zu einer niedrigen netto Datenrate oder Störungen führt. Manchmal bekommt man nur ein paar 10Mbit/s. Mit Glück ist eine niedrige dreistellige Mbit/s Datenrate drin. Sprich man kann es probieren, sollte aber die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch hängen. Bezüglich Telefon. Es gibt Internet-Router welche es ermöglichen per IP-Telefon über das Netzwerk zu Telefonieren. Es gibt dafür dedizierte Geräte als IP-Telefon, es gibt Apps für Smartphones, es gibt SW für PCs, ... .  Wenn der Internet-Router vom Anbieter das nicht beherrscht, dann kannst Du Deinen Eigenen kaufen und anschließen. Etwas Arbeit ist erforderlich um wirklich sicherzustellen, dass das eigene Gerät mit dem Telefonsystem des Anbieters kompatibel ist, bzw. generell kann was Du möchtest. Dafür sind auf dem freien Markt erhältliche Geräte der mittleren und high-End Klasse meist leistungsfähiger als die direkt vom Anbieter gestellten Geräte und bieten nützliche Zusatzfunktionen.

3. Idee: Die Bohrung. Sie ist nicht gewünscht, aber es ist die, aus Netzwerksicht, sauberste, zuverlässigste Lösung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*



Matusalem schrieb:


> 1. Idee: Falls vom Keller zum Wohnzimmer noch ein altes 4 adriges Telefonkabel liegt, dann könntest Du versuchen dieses für eine 100Mbit/s LAN zu verwenden. Es ist nicht dafür gedacht, funktioniert aber bei kürzeren Distanzen (paar 10m) öfters als man denkt. Man sollte noch ein, zwei Dinge beachten doch das kann ich erklären falls die Idee überhaupt von Interesse ist.
> 
> 2. Idee: Du richtest den Router im Keller ein und verteilst die Daten per dLAN, WLAN im Haus. Beachte aber das es mit dLAN und WLAN oft zu Problemen kommt, welche zu einer niedrigen netto Datenrate oder Störungen führt. Manchmal bekommt man nur ein paar 10Mbit/s. Mit Glück ist eine niedrige dreistellige Mbit/s Datenrate drin. Sprich man kann es probieren, sollte aber die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch hängen. Bezüglich Telefon. Es gibt Internet-Router welche es ermöglichen per IP-Telefon über das Netzwerk zu Telefonieren. Es gibt dafür dedizierte Geräte als IP-Telefon, es gibt Apps für Smartphones, es gibt SW für PCs, ... .  Wenn der Internet-Router vom Anbieter das nicht beherrscht, dann kannst Du Deinen Eigenen kaufen und anschließen. Etwas Arbeit ist erforderlich um wirklich sicherzustellen, dass das eigene Gerät mit dem Telefonsystem des Anbieters kompatibel ist, bzw. generell kann was Du möchtest. Dafür sind auf dem freien Markt erhältliche Geräte der mittleren und high-End Klasse meist leistungsfähiger als die direkt vom Anbieter gestellten Geräte und bieten nützliche Zusatzfunktionen.
> 
> 3. Idee: Die Bohrung. Sie ist nicht gewünscht, aber es ist die, aus Netzwerksicht, sauberste, zuverlässigste Lösung.


Zu Punkt 1:
Gibt es dort tatsächlich, hab auch mal aus reinen Interesse einen Blick in die TAE-Dose geworfen hinter der die Leitung zum Wohnzimmer-TAE weiterführt. Dort habe ich eine "selbstverdrahtete Arbeit" gesehen, als Laie weiss ich nicht ob das so üblich ist/war oder jemand sich was selbst zusammengezimmert hat. Gerne höre ich mir deinen Vorschlag dazu an, zweifle aber daran dass ich das mit meinen dürftigen Kenntnissen umsetzen kann, klingt schon im Ansatz ziemlich kompliziert.

Zu Punkt 2:
Dazu müsste ich mir nochmal das Handbuch des mitgelieferten Routers studieren. Wir haben das Philips PHILIPS M6651WB, laut Internet-Recherche wäre es tatsächlich ein IP-Telefon.

*kopfkratz*... Ich habe auch gestern nochwas von einem "RJ45 auf RJ11"-Kabel mit welchem Analog-Telefone mit dem Netzwerk verbunden werden können... Würde das nicht auch funktionieren? Also folgendermaßen:
Router im Keller, LAN-Kabel an den DLAN-Sender, dieser widerum in die Steckdose. Das Signal wird zum oberen DLAN-Empfänger weitergeleitet, und der Empfänger selbst hat ja bereits zwei LAN-Buchsen. Könnte ich Empfänger und Telefon über besagtes RJ45-RJ11-Kabel verbinden und der Telefonie steht nix mehr im Wege?


----------



## Matusalem (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

Zu Punkt1: "Kompliziert" ist natürlich auch immer eine Sache des Blickwinkels und des Wissens. Mit ein wenig Wissen in Sachen Netzwerktechnik ist es eher einfach. Die 4 Adern auf die 4 für 100Base-Tx vorgesehen Pins (1,2,3,6) gemäß TIA-568 an einer Netzwerkdose auflegen. Das ganze einer Netzwerkdose pro Ende der Telefonleitung. Die Netzwerkdosen per Patchkabel mit dem Modem und am anderen Ende mit dem Router verbinden. Danach noch Sicherstellen das auch wirklich 100Mbit/s über die Leitung läuft indem man die automatische Aushandlung, in den angeschlossenen Geräten an beiden Enden, fest auf diesen Wert stellt. Schwieriger wird es wenn die Geräte an beiden Enden keine solche Einstellungsmöglichkeit bieten. Dann können ein oder zwei einfache Web/Smartmanaged Switches, welche noch dazwischengeschaltet werden, Abhilfe schaffen (ca. 20€  pro Switch).  Es gibt ein geringes Restrisiko das die Übertragung von Daten per Telefonleitung nicht funktioniert.

Zu Punkt2: Kurz im Web nachgesehen und das Philips PHILIPS M6651WB wird dort als schnurloses DECT Telefon mit analogem Anschluss geführt. Leider kein IP-Telefon. Die Kernfrage wäre ob der Internet-Router des Anbieters es ermöglicht Heim IP-Telefone zu integrieren. Wenn nicht ob man sich statt des Routers vom Anbieter, einen eigenen Internet-Router anschafft und anschließt, welcher das unterstützt.

Die elektrischen Signale von einem Analog Telefon können nicht ohne weiteres über ein Datennetzwerk übertragen werden. Da hilft auch kein Umsetzer von einem Steckerformat auf ein anderes. Es gibt sicherlich Adaptergeräte, welche ein Analogsignal in einen Datenstrom wandeln können und umgedreht. Ob das einfacher und billiger wird als direkt ein IP-Telefon zu erwerben und einzusetzen bezweifele ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*



Matusalem schrieb:


> Zu Punkt1: "Kompliziert" ist natürlich auch immer eine Sache des Blickwinkels und des Wissens. Mit ein wenig Wissen in Sachen Netzwerktechnik ist es eher einfach. Die 4 Adern auf die 4 für 100Base-Tx vorgesehen Pins (1,2,3,6) gemäß TIA-568 an einer Netzwerkdose auflegen. Das ganze einer Netzwerkdose pro Ende der Telefonleitung. Die Netzwerkdosen per Patchkabel mit dem Modem und am anderen Ende mit dem Router verbinden. Danach noch Sicherstellen das auch wirklich 100Mbit/s über die Leitung läuft indem man die automatische Aushandlung, in den angeschlossenen Geräten an beiden Enden, fest auf diesen Wert stellt. Schwieriger wird es wenn die Geräte an beiden Enden keine solche Einstellungsmöglichkeit bieten. Dann können ein oder zwei einfache Web/Smartmanaged Switches, welche noch dazwischengeschaltet werden, Abhilfe schaffen (ca. 20€  pro Switch).  Es gibt ein geringes Restrisiko das die Übertragung von Daten per Telefonleitung nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Zu Punkt2: Kurz im Web nachgesehen und das Philips PHILIPS M6651WB wird dort als schnurloses DECT Telefon mit analogem Anschluss geführt. Leider kein IP-Telefon. Die Kernfrage wäre ob der Internet-Router des Anbieters es ermöglicht Heim IP-Telefone zu integrieren. Wenn nicht ob man sich statt des Routers vom Anbieter, einen eigenen Internet-Router anschafft und anschließt, welcher das unterstützt.
> 
> Die elektrischen Signale von einem Analog Telefon können nicht ohne weiteres über ein Datennetzwerk übertragen werden. Da hilft auch kein Umsetzer von einem Steckerformat auf ein anderes. Es gibt sicherlich Adaptergeräte, welche ein Analogsignal in einen Datenstrom wandeln können und umgedreht. Ob das einfacher und billiger wird als direkt ein IP-Telefon zu erwerben und einzusetzen bezweifele ich.


Zu Punkt 1:
... Oh... Kay... Ist mir leider doch eine Nummer zu groß, werde ich also nicht hinkriegen ohne einen Techniker in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen (was widerum arg teuer werden kann).


----------



## Tolotos66 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

Da es Dein Haus zu sein scheint, wäre ich für die "saubere" Lösung. Ein ordentlich verlegtes Kabel. Alles andere ist doch nur Kompromiss.
Gruß T.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

Oder man löst das ganze mit leistungsfähigen Routern mit jeweils 4 Antennen. Einen an den Hauptanschluss und dann per WLAN an die anderen. Wäre allerdings eine teure Lösung, da die richtig guten WLAN Router entsprechend kosten. So müsste man dann nicht bohren.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Oder man löst das ganze mit leistungsfähigen Routern mit jeweils 4 Antennen. Einen an den Hauptanschluss und dann per WLAN an die anderen. Wäre allerdings eine teure Lösung, da die richtig guten WLAN Router entsprechend kosten. So müsste man dann nicht bohren.



Und holt sich unnoetig viel WLAN Strahlung ins Haus.... 

Kabel ist und bleibt am besten


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

Kommt halt darauf an ob man sowieso WLAN braucht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an ob man sowieso WLAN braucht.


Naja, bei vielen WLAN-fähigen Geräten (Smartphones, Notebook, Fernseher)... Doch, schon. ^^

Derweil hab ich nun den ersten Versuch gestartet. Mit folgendem Ergebnis:

+ das Durschleifen des NT-Signals vom Keller zum Wohnzimmer via DLAN-Adapter funktioniert tatsächlich
+ der Router gibt von dort die gleiche WLAN-Leistung ab wie wenn er direkt im Keller aufgestellt wäre. Konnte zumindest keinen signifikanten Übertragungsverlust feststellen

- ich kann mit dem DLAN-WiFi-Adapter keine Verbindung herstellen, nur über den Router. Ob das damit zu tun hat dass er hier als "Brücke" zum Router benutzt wird?

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich auf anderem Wege informiert, und mir wurde eine andere Option in den Raum gestellt:
Router in den Keller und an den unteren DLAN-Adapter anschließen, das Signal nach oben zum WiFi-Adapter leiten.
Zur Telefon-Problematik könnte ich durch etwas Bastelei eine eigene Lösung schaffen. Da im Keller sowieso die Telefonleitung hoch zum Wohnzimmer führt und diese (hinter einer TAE-Dose versteckt) ohnehin aus zwei zusammengelegten Kabelenden besteht - ich schätze man hat früher daeine Verlängerung zum Obergeschoss gemacht -, könnte ich ein Telefonkabel mit RJ11-Anschluss via Lüsterklemme mit eben jenem Leitungsende verbinden die hoch zur Wohnzimmer-TAE-Dose geht. Und dieses dann an den Router anschließen. Dann kann das Wohnzimmer-Telefon weiterhin an der Wohnzimmer-TAE-Dose bleiben.

Wäre ziemlich einfach umzusetzen. Wenn es mit dem ausbleibendem Abgreifen des WiFi-Adapter-WLAN-Signal nicht anders zu lösen ist hätte ich kein Problem es auf diese Methode zu versuchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Oder man löst das ganze mit leistungsfähigen Routern mit jeweils 4 Antennen. Einen an den Hauptanschluss und dann per WLAN an die anderen. Wäre allerdings eine teure Lösung, da die richtig guten WLAN Router entsprechend kosten.


U.a. deshalb die Wahl zur DLAN-Lösung, da diese insgesamt "günstiger" ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> U.a. deshalb die Wahl zur DLAN-Lösung, da diese insgesamt "günstiger" ist.



Dafür müsste die Stromleitung allerdings auch gut genug sein. Bei Altbauten wäre das ein Problem.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

Auch wen ich grundsätzlich für die dlan Lösung wäre. Wen es dein haus ist Bohr einmalig.Du hast weniger Fehlerquellen,geringere Energiekosten und billiger ist es auch. Ebenfalls limitiert dlan genauso wie wlan irgendwann. Je nachdem was du gebucht hast wirste da keine Freude haben.
Ich mußte für meine 200er Leitung meine dlan Adapter austauschen weil die einfach die Bandbreite nicht geschafft haben. Auch die neuen sind da am Limit aber die 200 kommen wenigstens komplett an^^


----------



## rschwertz (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

Wenn dlan nimm aktuelles dlan nicht die Auslaufmodelle


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche Rat/Hilfestellung zu Glasfaser-DLAN-Problematik (Vernetzung ohne Bohrung für Kabellegung)*

Lösungen nach Kosten-Nutzen-Aufwand:
Voraussetzung: Glasfaser-NT im Keller

1: Router (welcher?) zum NT in den Keller; Internet/WLAN: Verbindung mit vorhandenen Adaptern zu oberen Stockwerken herstellen; Telefonsignal über Telefondose Keller -> Wohnzimmer schleifen und dort das Telefon  (welches?) anschließen, ggf. RJ-11 Kabel crimpen, TAE gegen RJ-11 Dose tauschen
2: zusätzlichen DLAN-Adapter besorgen, darüber WAN bis zum Router bringen, der Rest ist Geschichte
3: SIP-Telefon(e) besorgen oder SIP-Client im Smartphone nutzen (... das über WLAN verbunden ist)
4: nachträgliches CAT.6 Netzwerk zu den relevanten Punkten legen

Randnotitz zu Devolo-Adaptern: bitte dem Handbuch folgen und die Adapter untereinander mit eigenem Passwort verschlüsseln - nutzt der Nachbar ebenfalls Devolo-Adapter kann es sein, dass sich die Adapter untereinander -haushaltsübergreifend- verbinden, da das Standardpasswort "devolo" ist.
Die 1200 MBit/s Adapter können VDSL-Vectoring Anschlüsse stören, wenn sie ihre MIMO-Technik ausfahren (hat auf Glasfaser keinen Einfluss, kann aber ggf. Anschlüsse in der Nachbarschaft betreffen).


----------

